# Nearest snook to Tennessee?



## Vertigo (Jun 3, 2012)

I've caught plenty of snook here in Yankeetown, FL, but I have all year to fish. You're going to have trouble finding snook much farther north than roughly Cedar Key on the west coast of FL. Going a few hours even more south would probably greatly increase your odds. I'm not saying you couldn't get lucky farther north, but if you only have a week to fish why not drive a little longer and rely less on luck? Hiring a guide for a day or two would also greatly increase your probability of success.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

If snook is really a bucket list for you then I highly suggest calling Capt Nate. He'll put you on your snook. I have fished with him several times and he knows snook.

https://www.captain-nate.com/


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

Come to Stuart, Florida if you want to be sure you will cross it off your list


----------



## Flats Broke (Feb 7, 2017)

richg99 said:


> I only have a couple of fish left on my bucket list. At age 77, I'd better get going. Ha Ha. Any snook in Alabama, Georgia, Miss. La.? I'm spending summers in TN and I have a week coming up that I could drive to the Gulf? richg99


The short answer to your question is no. Snook are tropical fish and are quickly killed by cold weather. On the Florida Gulf coast, Crystal River is about as far north as you will find snook; and they are by no means plentiful there. The few in Crystal River have discovered that they can survive cold winters by congregating at the river's springs like manatees. We have quite a few here in Edgewater, FL where I live on Florida's east coast, but any farther north and not so much. If you decide to travel to Florida, you may as well go farther south and increase your chances. Ft. Pierce/Stuart on the east coast and from Punta Gorda south on the west coast are real snook country. Glad to provide guide references, if you're interested.


----------



## richg99 (Nov 28, 2009)

Hired Capt. Nate (West Holmes Beach Fl) for Saturday morning 8/26. That is all that he had available. I also asked him if there were any wading areas nearby or even a boat rental for a half day? Hate to drive 11 hours one way; fish for 4 hours; and turn and head back home immediately. Hope this works out the way I want it to. thanks for the help. richg99


----------

